# Ironmag Research MK-677



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Product Description

25mg/ml 30ml bottle

MK-0677 is a non-peptidic, potent, long-acting, orally-active, and selective agonist of the ghrelin/growth hormone secretagogue receptor (GHSR) and a growth hormone secretagogue, mimicking the growth hormone (GH)-stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin. It has been demonstrated to increase the release of, and produces sustained increases in plasma levels of several hormones including GH and insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), but without affecting cortisol levels. It is currently under development as a potential treatment for reduced levels of these hormones, such as in children or elderly adults with growth hormone deficiency, and human studies have shown it to increase both muscle mass and bone mineral density, making it a promising therapy for the treatment of frailty in the elderly. It also alters metabolism of body fat and so may have application in the treatment of obesity.

WARNING: This product, MK-677 is for research use only. MK-677 is NOT for human use and can be harmful if ingested into the body. MK-677 is for research laboratory use only and all MK-677 dosage amounts for non-human use and only research use must be consulted with by a trained professional. This product is NOT in a sterile solution and is NOT to be injected. MK-677 should only be handled by licensed, qualified professionals. MK-677 is not a drug, food, or cosmetic and should not be misbranded, misused or mislabeled as a drug, food or cosmetic. MK-677 is a research chemical for research purposes.

AVAILABLE NOW AT IRONMAGRESEARCH.COM!!  CHEZ15 FOR 15% OFF!!


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 20, 2015)

I didn't read the not for humans oops,shit put 8 pounds on me in 6 weeks going to keep going for as long as I keep growing. People don't follow my advice I use to snort coke and lick strippers asses after a hot rail.peace out.mk-677 is some good shit!!!


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 20, 2015)

I plan on trying some soon. I hear good things.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jolter604 how many mg are you using per day and how much do you weigh?


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 20, 2015)

dongerlord33 said:


> Jolter604 how many mg are you using per day and how much do you weigh?


Im6'3" 222 14% bf
25 mg a day


----------



## jolter604 (Feb 15, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> Jolter604 how many mg are you using per day and how much do you weigh?


I eneded at 230 12% body fat
Mk is good stuff


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

thats interesting


----------



## jolter604 (Jun 3, 2016)

jim222 said:


> thats interesting


Rite now I'm bridging with 20 mg mk-677 and 50 MCG igf1 L3 and its fantastic!!!!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 3, 2016)

I've had great success with s4 have some lgd      and rad140 powders plan on running eventually


----------

